

Node.js 2.2 released - AndrewHampton
http://groups.google.com/group/nodejs/browse_thread/thread/717254eac6d567e5?pli=1

======
troygoode
0.2.2 not 2.2. I got gently made fun of on IRC for making that mistake myself.
:-) Not exactly a breathtaking changelog, but appreciated all the same:

* REPL improvements (Trent Mick)

* Fix bug in fs.realpath (Isaac Schlueter)

* sys.pump catches errors (Russell Haering)

------
clayferris
There hasn't even been a 1.0 release yet. You mean 0.2.2

